# How to make a crappy knife hold an edge.



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I discovered this while figuring out how to do a modern Japanese temper line:

1 remove the handle from the knife or you'll ruin it completely!

2 Clamp two pieces of heavy angle iron over the blade,leaving only the edge exposed.the idea is to have a soft spine and a hard edge so it won't break the knife!

3 using a propane torch,heat it dull red and quench in oil,for stainless steel,use ammonia.

4 Buff the blade,if you did it right,the steel will have a discolored/dull edge that never will match the spine,but now will hold an edge like crazy!

Now for the slick part.if you make knives,you can grind waves into your chill blocks[the angle iron]and get an authentic Japanese temper line!


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks for the tip. :congrat: I'll have to give it a try.

Tim


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

I I saw a show about that.
They used some sort of clay on the area of the blade they did not want tempered and that left a wavy line.
Might have to look for a knife at a yard sale and try it.


----------

